# Turning boxes - too many catches



## Octavius (Sep 17, 2009)

Seems I'm getting too many catches trying to level the bottom with that 3/4" scraper. It's freshly sharpened and with a slight radius.
Also, perhaps someone could comment on the profile of that 1/2" gouge - does it look right for back hollowing? I can get a 1'' hole down to a reasonable depth but can't widen it without a lot of chatter and sawdust, rather than curly shaving.

Comments appreciated as I'm really enjoying myself (until a get a catch).

Thanks!


----------



## wooddaddy (Sep 27, 2011)

Are you using the scraper pointing downhill at the cutting edge? That is, the tool rest should be higher than normal so your cut is on center at the wood but your tool is higher than center. I know many people have learned to turn with conventional tools but my turning went into overdrive when I began using easywood tools. After turning a year with them I am now beginning to use traditional tools more as I have learned to sharpen better and understand the dynamics better. I also believe traditional tools give a cleaner cut when sharp. Without the easy wood tools I may have stopped turning altogether because of the frustration. Don't give up, read a lot, watch videos, join a club and ask lots of questions.


----------



## Octavius (Sep 17, 2009)

Floyd,
Thanks for the reply and encouragement.
Yes, I have the rest higher and I believe I dip the scraper a little to get some good action going. Works great but then…
Here's another pot that just got launched out of the chuck - see the dig in at 9 o' clock:










I might just cough up for the Easy Wood # 1 Hollower - I'm only doing straight holes for now.

Cheers!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Starting with your gouge in the center, flute angled back towards you at about a 45°, then sweeping the tip towards yourself?

You'll only get catches if you tilt the flute back up towards the top. You get that wing/edge of the gouge caught and it's all over in seconds… The downward force of the rotation drives the workpiece onto the wing of the gouge and…. CATCH! BANG!

You'll get chatter with the gouge if you're hanging off the toolrest any further than a couple of inches, less if it's a small diameter gouge.

I've found using a scraper with a negative rake angle to work fairly well in these situations. Keep it freshly ground though…


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I see no problem with the way the gouge is sharpened.

The scraper may benefit from a slight radius on the corner, as well as grinding the left edge at an angle. The problem you may be having is that the whole left edge may be contacting all the wall of the pot or box.


----------



## Octavius (Sep 17, 2009)

Underdog,
Thanks for the assistance.

"...Starting with your gouge in the center, flute angled back towards you at about a 45°…"

Let's make sure I got this right - so the gouge is 90 degrees to the end grain of the pot. The flute is towards me but the gouge twisted 45 degrees so the flute is now pointing to 10:30 o'clock and the gouge is still perpendicular to the end grain?

Cheers!


----------



## Octavius (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey!

What do you guys think of this!

http://eddiecastelin.com/products_and_services

Scroll down to "New! 3/8" Round Cutter bar"

This looks like the ticket!

Cheers!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have bought Eddie's bars and cutters … he is a square shooter and his products do what they are advertised to do. His prices on cutters are darn near impossible to beat.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Really think you have reached limit over tool rest with that skinny scraper and gouge shown. You want thicker scraper to extend that far over the tool rest. Even then gouges and scraper hard to control over 2 ½" or 3 inchers over a tool rest.

I would suggest turn your box around and us a forstner bit to drill through bottom then just make a plug and glue back into bottom.

Turned bowl in picture with 5/8" bowl gouge, 3/8" & ½" scrappers to depth of little more than three inches.


----------



## Octavius (Sep 17, 2009)

Bill,
Very nice bowl you turned there,

Yeah, by a funny coincidence, I just received a catalog this morning from:
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/

I'm looking to buy the Richard Raffan gouge he uses for hollowing out, but anyway, there is a pdf there about safety and it does say something about not over extending your gouges, etc.

The concept of boring from both ends did occur to me once - more to possibly stabilize the wood than anything. Do you mean for me to bore it out and enlarge to give a tube, then make a plug for the bottom? Or just say a 1" hole?

Yeah, that gouge I've been using (from a good ole vintage Disston set) is a bit skinny but that scraper is a Benjamin's Best (LOL) and is a good 5/16" thick.

Here's my best attempt so far. I'm real pleased with the beauty of the wood (dogwood) - I'm leaving it as it is - any cleaning up of the inside will send it whizzing past my ear, I know.


----------



## Octavius (Sep 17, 2009)

The Dane,
Thanks for your endorsement on Eddie.

I've done the deed and ordered the cutter bar from him. Also, the RR spindle gouge from http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/

The wife's going to kill me. I'm blaming you guys, OK.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

What you need to do is get a tool rest like this made. I had the exact same problem turning this mortar, the tools kept catching because I couldn't reach in properly This is made to fit a Jet JML-1014 lathe. It's 1/2" dia. tool rest area total 7 1/4" long and 5 1/2" on the long end to the tool post. The tool post is 5/8" dia. and 3" tall. You need support, not new tools. But there is nothing wrong with new tools ANYTIME!!!
MIKE


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If you are happy with your box so am I, let it be. Looks good to me!

Yes, reversing the box and drilling a hole with forstner bit or gouge and plugging one solution to cleaning bottom of a box or hollow form. Also good if dealing with cracking pith on bottoms.

I learned Raffan method of turning boxes many years ago from his book Turning Wood. His technique little different than other turners as shown in short You-Tube video. He has a "Turning Boxes DVD out, but would recommend his Turning Wood book DVD same title.





I borrowed his book from the library. I used a normal ½" HSS gouge to turn boxes using his method which leave a little tip at bottom of the box. Still use that method to make bird house ornaments. I only own one square scrapper that do not use much.

Plenty of free You-tube video's on turning boxes.


----------



## Octavius (Sep 17, 2009)

Mike,
Wow! It would have taken me half a century to think up that solution. Good for you!
I hear you on "not blaming your tools" but if I get THE tool I can eliminate that as an excuse, I suppose.

Bill,
Yeah - I have the DVD and book. He makes it look so easy. And the guy doesn't hang round much, does he. 5 seconds and he is done.
When you can get the curls flowing, like he does, it gives almost childlike pleasure.

OK, the plan is carry on hollowing out a la RR, with the new gouge, and cleaning up the walls and bottom with the Eddie carbide wheel tool.
I'll report back when I get them in.

Cheers!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Octavius,

Exactly. You use the very end of the gouge to kinda shear scrape the end grain from center to outside on the bottom of the cut.


----------



## essexry (Feb 12, 2013)

Global tooling for cutters… way cheaper than eddies. ten pack for $17.30, thats ten cutters for the price of eddies one. http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html


----------



## Octavius (Sep 17, 2009)

Underdog,
Thanks for the explanation.

Essexry,
Thanks for link - looks like a good resource.
However, I don't think they stock the round cutters - which, in my case, is the whole point (or lack of a point, ha). I think the square ones would likely dig in more than a round one.

OK, here's where I'm up to:










Top is the RR 1/2" gouge - a lot more substantial than my old Disston, middle.
Bottom is the Eddie bar, with a walnut handle I turned (kinda funky, I know, but hey)

The system I use now is holllow the box as per the RR technique as much as I can.
Then use the round Eddie to square up the bottom and sides.
Then a square scraper to clean up the sides.










I still get a dig every now and then but I'm beginning to think that is the name of the game.

Cheers!


----------

